# How to keep squirels out of pear tree



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I have a pear tree approx. 3 inches in diameter.
Over the past several years it has produced 3 to 6 pears and by the time they get close to being ripe, the squirrels get them.
This year, my tree has some 25+ pears on it.

What do you use to keep the squirels out of the tree.

I tried aluminum foil wrapped around the trunk up to 4 foot high and then coating it with axel grease. did not work.

I tried carpet tack strips. did not work.

Any ideas?

thanks, 
B.D


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Remove the squirrels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Pellet gun & a pan with grease in it.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I live in Lake Jackson. I don't have enough pellets.
Besides, the city fathers would frown on that approach.
B.D


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Large rat traps baited with corn.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Is an electric fence feasible? Get a dog? Live traps/squirrel gumbo?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

This will work if they are going after the pears for moisture and not to eat. Get a hog feed pan from Tractor Supply and fill it with water and put it in the back yard for them. Put one of those corn cob squirrel feeders out too. If that doesn't work fried squirrel and gravy, squirrel and dumplings, and so on is very good. That approach(the first one) worked for me when I lived in Bellaire and there were a million squirrels and a pellet gun wasn't an option. They never bothered the pear tree in Nada but I also had about 8 native pecan trees in the yard and out here shooting them is an option.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I think Chuck touched on an alternative. Give them an alternative food source, e.g. nuts of some kind. I've got two pear trees and tons of squirrels...they never eat the pears, but spend their time munching pecans.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I think if you give them another food source you are asking for more to come, it always starts with 1


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I had 8 pecan trees at the old house and 3 here at the new place. They were already around but I don't have any issues with them in the garden. They will go after fruit and tomatoes in dry years for the moisture in them. If the water pan didn't work I would have eaten a lot of squirrel.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Blue.dog said:


> I have a pear tree approx. 3 inches in diameter.
> Over the past several years it has produced 3 to 6 pears and by the time they get close to being ripe, the squirrels get them.
> This year, my tree has some 25+ pears on it.
> 
> ...


Benjamin Sheridan!!


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

I put a pan on top of a post and fill it with bird seed. Next I take my old CZ bolt action 22 with CB shorts. Every squirrel that finds its way to the pan gets an ear ache! Sorry rodents kept getting in my attic. Be glad it's just your pear tree.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

put out a few wood stakes with a piece of hardie plank. Those varments love something to chew on. Since I did that they leave my house alone and my trees without harm.


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Havaheart live trap and a bucket of water.
Friend of mine did it for years in LJ
Had a lots of good Squirrel dinners never fired a shot!


----------

